# Wanna trade?



## midazolam (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm about to do a trim. I'll have the following:

A LOT of Phyllanthus fluitans (Red Root Floater) 

2 mother plants of Tiger Sagittaria subulata, each with a total of 5-6 plants. This is the tall variety, goes all the way to the top of my 75 and has dark little dots/stripes. 

I'll also have maybe 2-3 stems of Hygrophila "Ceylon" and Sunset (Rosanervig) each.

I'm looking for some Alternanthera or some Bacopa carolina. I'm in fort worth. I'll be available today and Sunday.


----------

